

Oops, server room + water = bad combo (PICS) - rabu81
http://foto.stjerne.nu/Other/Serverrum-flood/21787887_cTdTB8#!i=1737002426&k=5ZWWf6J

======
rabu81
As you see on [http://foto.stjerne.nu/Other/Serverrum-
flood/21787887_cTdTB8...](http://foto.stjerne.nu/Other/Serverrum-
flood/21787887_cTdTB8#!i=1737003118&k=RhkHrVM), some public builders dig'ed a
hole in a water pipe, in the ground, in the street just outside the server
room in the basement

------
beffbernard
Oh dear, what happened there?

